# Cat 924H with 20ft Pusher doing what it does best!



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is what I plow with. As stated in the title, this is what it does best... cleanups the following night! I think the pusher is too big when pushing more that 3" but its great otherwise. Going out tonight to remove all the piles at this site..


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Is that a Clintar sticker on the back side of the loader.It must really work hard on a 6 inch storm.


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

It is a Clintar sticker.. you know Chris from the ottawa clintar?


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

No I don't know anybody from them,I think they have only been in Ottawa for 2 yrs now,where are you in.


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm from London. Chris used to be a manager at the London office but started up his own franchise in Ottawa. Are they as big of a deal in Ottawa as they are here?


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

I only seen a few pieces of equipment around town,I have talked to other contractors in the area and they say that they are taking every lot they can for very cheap,


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

That pusher is TOO big for that little Cat, I know one company that runs a Cat 966G with a pusher and the pusher is under 20 feet I think. 

I live in Fredericton NB and there is a Clintar here, I alway's thought they were a local company, until now I know they are a chain like Walmart. And I guess they will under price there competetors like Walmart too huh. LOL


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

CAT 245ME;724812 said:


> That pusher is TOO big for that little Cat, I know one company that runs a Cat 966G with a pusher and the pusher is under 20 feet I think.
> 
> I live in Fredericton NB and there is a Clintar here, I alway's thought they were a local company, until now I know they are a chain like Walmart. And I guess they will under price there competetors like Walmart too huh. LOL


Yes I agree too that that pusher is to big,there is a contractor around here that uses about 13 of these loaders and they are equipped with 14 hydraulic plows man do they move lots of snow fast.
Yes I would think that they under bid lots of accounts.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Recently quit plowing for our local Clintar,since this is a public forum I won't get into details on how they "operate" and I say that lightly.

Cat your dead on they are to a T what you call a "lowballer" and have nothing good to say about how they work not to mention how they screw their staff and don't pay employees (I'm owed over $500 sadly I'll never see it) now I dunno how they operate in Ontario but here and the sister office in Frederiction is a joke and wish they would cease operation.

I was told numerious times I "waste time on lots" thats ok but out of all the lots they do here in this city (over 90) my lots had 0 complaints the others are a laughing stock.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hmmm, another large contractor--dare I say area management company--with one of those reputations, interesting to say the least. Believe they are a member of SIMA as well. 

Sort of surprised that it doesn't work that well, I have a sub that uses and 18' on an old JD 524G and uses it no matter the accumulation. He's used it on over 12" before. 

Maybe it's the operator????? My guy is good, real good.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I know first hand about Clintar, and the upper brass there-worked there when I got out of college. Wont discuss my first hand knowledge on a public forum either. Nothing seems to have changed since then. Heard through the grapevine Oakville went bust in the fall, and Scarborough just went bust last week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JohnnyRoyale;726496 said:


> I know first hand about Clintar, and the upper brass there-worked there when I got out of college. Wont discuss my first hand knowledge on a public forum either. Nothing seems to have changed since then. Heard through the grapevine Oakville went bust in the fall, and Scarborough just went bust last week.


Are those some of their susidiaries? Or franchises?


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

JohnnyRoyale;726496 said:


> I know first hand about Clintar, and the upper brass there-worked there when I got out of college. Wont discuss my first hand knowledge on a public forum either. Nothing seems to have changed since then. Heard through the grapevine Oakville went bust in the fall, and Scarborough just went bust last week.


Guess that is what happens when you put up xxxxxx amount of coin for a name then buy all new equipment and then cut the market to get the work.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

I hear the London Ontario operation is huge they do a snow fighters convention up there every year hand out awards and teach classes for owners kinda like SIMA 

But yeah they can afford it shovellers here get $8,operators got $12 those are top rates by the way lol


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;726505 said:


> Are those some of their susidiaries? Or franchises?


Franchises (pipe dreams gone bad)


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

jayman3;726533 said:


> Guess that is what happens when you put up xxxxxx amount of coin for a name then buy all new equipment and then cut the market to get the work.


Well put. Its a volume based model. Glossy print ads, strength in numbers kinda BS. Corporate gets their 8% no matter how good or bad you do. There are some great franchises that have made tons of $$$, and are financially stable, but most are chasing the dragon.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Clintar got the new Lowes in town. In the beginning they had to have one of the best lots. Now they only salt 1/2 the lot. The other 1/2 is still white. It is an uphill push. The part that is white will melt on the warm days and run to the part that is black. Lucky it has been pretty cold lately. They also have the largest lot in town.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

I've talked to the head guy in Ottawa last year, & he said they don't sub-contract any work out. Its all their own equipment & staff. Also yeah they do have all new equipment... whats wrong with that? Anyone would love that!!! lol  I've seen the new F-550 they have it's sweet! Theres a few companies in Ottawa that will run them for their money tho ( Munroe & Scullion & Gro Mo Sno)

BUT heres a "sneak peak" of Cre's newest Kubota member! LOL  :waving:


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;726496 said:


> I know first hand about Clintar, and the upper brass there-worked there when I got out of college. Wont discuss my first hand knowledge on a public forum either. Nothing seems to have changed since then. Heard through the grapevine Oakville went bust in the fall, and Scarborough just went bust last week.


Scarb yard at Midland/Steeles looks pretty busy everytime I pass it on my way to my places down that way. Is that the franchise you're talking about?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats what I heard-but source spends lots of time looking at the bottom of a bottle... Huge recievership auction apparantly.


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

Thats interesting what you all say about Clintar. I'd have to say that the London franchise runs a pretty tight operation. Sure they have their downfalls, but what company doesnt. This is my 4th winter plowing for them, and they've never screwed me in any way. They treat me fairly, give me all the hours I want, and get paid a good $4/hr more than any other company was offering.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

flairlandscape;728558 said:


> Thats interesting what you all say about Clintar. I'd have to say that the London franchise runs a pretty tight operation. Sure they have their downfalls, but what company doesnt. This is my 4th winter plowing for them, and they've never screwed me in any way. They treat me fairly, give me all the hours I want, and get paid a good $4/hr more than any other company was offering.


I guess it depends on the owner of the franchise and how much coin he is willing to leave on the table instead of in his pocket.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

creativedesigns;728207 said:


> I've talked to the head guy in Ottawa last year, & he said they don't sub-contract any work out. Its all their own equipment & staff. Also yeah they do have all new equipment... whats wrong with that? Anyone would love that!!! lol  I've seen the new F-550 they have it's sweet! Theres a few companies in Ottawa that will run them for their money tho ( Munroe & Scullion & Gro Mo Sno)
> 
> BUT heres a "sneak peak" of Cre's newest Kubota member! LOL  :waving:


That is a seriously nice machine cre. When did you pick that one up? Do you still have the L48 (i think thats what you had atleast) or did you trade it in? And most importantly, where did you get the cab? Laurin? I was complaining to Kubota about how they come out with these nice new TLB's and then don't feel the need to offer factory cabs with them.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

merrimacmill;728790 said:


> That is a seriously nice machine cre. When did you pick that one up? Do you still have the L48 (i think thats what you had atleast) or did you trade it in? And most importantly, where did you get the cab? Laurin? I was complaining to Kubota about how they come out with these nice new TLB's and then don't feel the need to offer factory cabs with them.


Merrimac, yeah its a Laurin Cab! Very nice cab inside, well designed  I still have the B26...but its kinda covered in snow tho lol My dealer provides the cabs for all Kubota machines & installs everything. :waving:


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

jayman3;725128 said:


> Yes I agree too that that pusher is to big,there is a contractor around here that uses about 13 of these loaders and they are equipped with 14 hydraulic plows man do they move lots of snow fast.
> .


We used a Case 721 with a 20' pusher and it had no problems. I think 20's are only good in some applications, but man can they push some snow


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Superior L & L;729929 said:


> We used a Case 721 with a 20' pusher and it had no problems. I think 20's are only good in some applications, but man can they push some snow


Yes I agree with you on that ''in some applications''how would it hold up to a 30cm storm,I guess if the operator is smart he could do it just some smaller pushes instead of the loang ones.


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

jayman3;729937 said:


> Yes I agree with you on that ''in some applications''how would it hold up to a 30cm storm,I guess if the operator is smart he could do it just some smaller pushes instead of the loang ones.


Ya its definitely doable. We really focus on keeping up with the storm, so its rare that I'm ever pushing 30cm throughout the entire parking lot. Just gotta be smart, know how quick the box fills up and its fine.


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

i would say if your trying to push more than 3" go with a 14" pusher


----------



## milling_drum (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd have to agree about Clintar even going back to the 80's. After them I went into municipal worked and used to laugh at them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Craaaig;730836 said:


> i would say if your trying to push more than 3" go with a 14" pusher


Or get a better operator.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

I always thought it was funny a pickup can run a sno-way megablade thats 11.5 feet but a huge loader can only push a 14foot box... i know the blade is taller but it still seems funny


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

riverwalkland;742227 said:


> I always thought it was funny a pickup can run a sno-way megablade thats 11.5 feet but a huge loader can only push a 14foot box... i know the blade is taller but it still seems funny


Put the same 36" end plate on the 11 ft blade and the pickup won't even be able to move it. A 14 ft pusher will carry more then 4 times the snow of a revolution easy. Another thing 14ft pushers fit most places and can be used during daytime plowing where as a 20 ft is only good in very large lots with minimal traffic and narrow spots.


----------



## greenmachine (Feb 20, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale sir, you should get your facts straight. Scarborough Clintar has been in business over 25 years and is flourishing. Oakville Clintar was closed down due to the untimely death of it's owner.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

riverwalkland;742227 said:


> I always thought it was funny a pickup can run a sno-way megablade thats 11.5 feet but a huge loader can only push a 14foot box... i know the blade is taller but it still seems funny


Still has more to do with the operator IMO. Being able to run a 20' on only 3" and under, there is something wrong.


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

you are right i guess it depends on how heavy the snow is and how long your pushes are


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Craaaig;742907 said:


> you are right i guess it depends on how heavy the snow is and how long your pushes are


Where the thread starter plows is the snow belt for this area, they must average around 100"/year or fairly close to that I think.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

greenmachine;742624 said:


> JohnnyRoyale sir, you should get your facts straight. Scarborough Clintar has been in business over 25 years and is flourishing. Oakville Clintar was closed down due to the untimely death of it's owner.


They must still be going as I saw them get a load of salt today.


----------



## Supersnow (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Cre'
I believe i answered an e-bay video of you with this cab on the M59, can you send any others? I wondered if you have owned any Kubota factory cabs and would make a comparison.

thanks Supersnow..


----------

